# paris hilton



## darkangel (Jun 9, 2007)

does anyone here feel bad for paris? i do. just when she thought the worst was over she was sent right back there. i think jail was a bit harsh for what she did. a fine would mean nothing to her as it would just be pocket money but she should have done community service or something along those lines. she still would have been out of her comfort zone well and truly.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nope


----------



## dragon_tail (Jun 9, 2007)

there was no other option for her, the government in america HAS to constantly send out the message that celebrities are not above the law, and that money cant buy you immunity! 

Its really only logic, think about the situations they have over there day in day out....as i said they really had no other option.


----------



## Dan19 (Jun 9, 2007)

not at all


----------



## Jill (Jun 9, 2007)

She was caught violating her probation twice. She obviously doesn't think the law applies to her and hopefully going back to jail will teach her otherwise. Paris Hilton should be treated as the same as any other offender (though due to her public profile and background she is in solitary confinement I think), no worse but no better either.


----------



## jimjones (Jun 9, 2007)

darkangel said:


> does anyone here feel bad for paris? i do. just when she thought the worst was over she was sent right back there. i think jail was a bit harsh for what she did. a fine would mean nothing to her as it would just be pocket money but she should have done community service or something along those lines. she still would have been out of her comfort zone well and truly.



thats ridiculous she is housed in confinement along with other celebs and cops.a bit harsh she broke the ;law so should pay the consequences she isnt above the law and the fact that her parents are so rich is all the more reson to jail her make an example and show she isnt above the law like she thinks.also not showing up to court dates if a NORMAL person did what she did they have an increased sentence

well thats my whinge for the day


----------



## tfor2 (Jun 9, 2007)

No i dont feel sorry for her either...

Bout time she had a taste off what its like to live on the other side of life.
I think it gives her show "The simple life" Some true meaning....


----------



## zulu (Jun 9, 2007)

*re paris*

Out of her comfort zone hey,well thats tuff tittys.


----------



## jimjones (Jun 9, 2007)

zulu said:


> Out of her comfort zone hey,well thats tuff tittys.



she probably still gets shots of petrone and a big bag of reefer in there


----------



## krusty (Jun 9, 2007)

so if she had of KILLD some one when she was drink driveing you probly think jail would be to harsh as well.she was cought once before and got of easy then she got cought again.
so i say lock here up and leave here there.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 9, 2007)

i don't think what she did was right but i think 45 days jail was a bit to harsh. i even think her reduced sentence was a bit much. she should definately be punished in a way that will affect her but maybe a week or so jail and com. service


----------



## jimjones (Jun 9, 2007)

she wont even rock up to the comunity service and a weeks jail are u joking


----------



## krusty (Jun 9, 2007)

would you feel the same way if it was just any body or do you only think it is a bit harsh because it is paris.


----------



## nightowl (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't feel sorry for her. Though it is funny that photos of her in her prison outfit are fetching 100 times more $$$ than her nude pics :lol:


----------



## darkangel (Jun 9, 2007)

she's cracked after 3 days, can u imagine how she would be after a week? i know she has it good in there compared to any other inmate but it would definately be a huge wake up call for her. if she didn't show up she would know wat to expect after having gone to jail before hand so i don't think she would risk that.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 9, 2007)

She could have killed someone. Someones daughter, son , mother, father. Thats forever. It ruins the family, they are always missing a member. 45 days is right and she should serve the full term as should anyone else who drives when drunk/on drugs or suspended


----------



## darkangel (Jun 9, 2007)

krusty said:


> would you feel the same way if it was just any body or do you only think it is a bit harsh because it is paris.



i would feel the same way if it was some random off the street. most ppl would loose their licence for years and years, get a fine, maybe com service but that's about it. they made a really big example out of her just because she is famous.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jun 9, 2007)

she is a spoilt little rich girl that hasnt even worked hard for her money, mummy and daddy did!, in my opinion drink driving speeding or any other kind or ruckles driving is just not on, you may be lucky the first few times and not kill any one but what happens to the family of your victim the one time you do loose control! and reckless driving offence should mean a jail time its just the same as planning to kill some one caues they know the risks of getting behind the wheel


----------



## krusty (Jun 9, 2007)

darkangel said:


> i would feel the same way if it was some random off the street. most ppl would loose their licence for years and years, get a fine, maybe com service but that's about it. they made a really big example out of her just because she is famous.




no because thats the way they do it in the u.s.a,thats there laws a lot better than ours hey.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 9, 2007)

the 2nd time she was arrested was for driving unlicensed which is slightly better than DUI. still not something i condone but i would have expected the harsher punishment for her first offense


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 9, 2007)

darkangel said:


> the 2nd time she was arrested was for driving unlicensed which is slightly better than DUI. still not something i condone but i would have expected the harsher punishment for her first offense



I thought the second time was unlicenced and DUI


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 9, 2007)

i do not feel sorry for her at all.
why should i?
she has nothing to do with me.
if she has done something wrong she must suffer the consequences.


----------



## Jarrah86 (Jun 9, 2007)

To be honest, does it matter that much? Is she really that important? 45days in jail isn't all that much at all you know. You can get that for repeated vandalism. And yes, the drunk driving laws in our country are quite harsh. I know a fellow caught 2 times now and the second time he's facing 3 months jail time. A celeb. is no different.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 9, 2007)

nope dont feel sorry for her at all


----------



## zulu (Jun 9, 2007)

*re paris*



Bryony said:


> nope dont feel sorry for her at all


 Judge Zulu go easy on you bouncy baby,young girls are my weakness! Was Paris's judge a male or female,she is very cute afterall


----------



## Bung-Eye (Jun 9, 2007)

couldn't feel less sorry for her if I tried. She broke the law, and she needs to learn that she's not above the law.


----------



## Forensick (Jun 9, 2007)

hahaha!
i don't feel sorry for her...
but she should have just stayed in jail the first time...
trying to get out just meant the judge is making her do the full 45 days!


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 9, 2007)

zulu said:


> Was Paris's judge a male or female,she is very cute afterall



are you for real????? i think she is a pig dog, good for nothing hollywood bike !!!!! she got what she deserved.....................


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jun 9, 2007)

i think your laws are good, ours allow people to loose their licence but have a work one for drink driving and even repeat drink drivers! you can speed and loose control and kill some one and still some how manage to wrought our system! go the harsh(not that its a harsh) penalties


----------



## zulu (Jun 9, 2007)

hobbo1972 said:


> are you for real????? i think she is a pig dog, good for nothing hollywood bike !!!!! she got what she deserved.....................


 LOL yeh shes a comlete dog,ime gonna take her picture of the wall for 40 days,replace it with germaine greer,youd reckon she was pretty hey hobbo,ugly old bat, LOL


----------



## coatesy (Jun 9, 2007)

once can maybe be classed as bud luck or a mistake, but seccond time arround no sympathy at all. i think seccond time offenders deserve to loose their licence permanantly cos they obvisouly cant be trusted behind the wheel of a car. 
It might sound harsh but i rote off a motor bike becaese of a drink driver and was in alot of pain for a long time so i have no sympathy at all !!!!!
some ppl just need to be taught a harsh lesson in reality


----------



## coatesy (Jun 9, 2007)

good one HOBBO im with you not pretty at all


----------



## slim6y (Jun 9, 2007)

BINGO to all the comments that slags off Paris...


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 9, 2007)

courtesy of Wrasse, cracked me up, i thought i should share the love


----------



## reece89 (Jun 9, 2007)

i dont feel a bit sorry for her i cant stand her lol


----------



## darkangel (Jun 9, 2007)

Forensick said:


> hahaha!
> i don't feel sorry for her...
> but she should have just stayed in jail the first time...
> trying to get out just meant the judge is making her do the full 45 days!



she definately should have done the time the first time round! i wouldn't have been complaining as much if i had my original sentenced cut by half.
from what i have read she is pretty much isolated from everyone else so i'm guessing she's in no danger from other ppl. if i was in her position i would be using the time to have a time out and think about what i had done and how much worse things could have been if someone was killed. i understand that some ppl need a bit more of a push in the right direction than others therefore requiring more of a punishment but it's sad to see she had to learn this lesson almost the hardest way possible. the only thing that would make it harder is having to live with killing a person everyday for the rest of your life.


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 9, 2007)

zulu said:


> LOL yeh shes a comlete dog,ime gonna take her picture of the wall for 40 days,replace it with germaine greer,youd reckon she was pretty hey hobbo,ugly old bat, LOL



who is Germaine greer ? LOL what is paris famous for again? oh thats right being a spoilt brat that get everything that she wants... well guess what she is now getting what she deserves  i can just see the the title of the movie now "ONE NIGHT IN PRISON" hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## darkangel (Jun 9, 2007)

hobbo1972 said:


> who is Germaine greer ? LOL what is paris famous for again? oh thats right being a spoilt brat that get everything that she wants... well guess what she is now getting what she deserves  i can just see the the title of the movie now "ONE NIGHT IN PRISON" hahahahahahahahaha



lol she is famous for her sex tape. pretty riduculous reason lol


----------



## Forensick (Jun 9, 2007)

she is the "mother" of feminists...
annoying woman...

intersetingly enough, for a raging neo-fem. her first husband was the first cover model for the first womens "nudie" mag


----------



## theduclos (Jun 9, 2007)

why shouldnt she face the same charge the average joe would. she has broken the law a few times so deserves the same punishment as anybody else.


----------



## zulu (Jun 9, 2007)

Forensick said:


> she is the "mother" of feminists...
> annoying woman...
> 
> intersetingly enough, for a raging neo-fem. her first husband was the first cover model for the first womens "nudie" mag


 Dont worry i think hobbo knows who that bat greer is LOL Paris should get stuck in gaol but its a fact of life that being pretty helps,anna kournakova never won a tennis title but she gained multi millions in sponsorship on her pretty looks,if paris was a battleaxe shed be in a prison cell.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 9, 2007)

she's back in jail in now


----------



## darkangel (Jun 9, 2007)

they hauled her lil ass back there lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 9, 2007)

America's crisis is OVER- Paris is out of the pokey _(is she ever not getting poked though?)_ and free to return to her mansion with a brand new electro-anklet that can track her every ***** move. Nukes, terrorists, and global warming may now return to their regularly scheduled news spots 
And by the way, she was released due to "significant medical conditions"... so, her HERPES flared up and she gets to go home???
Looks like shes going back for little while longer now anyway.
Nice! Way to go, Might be time to get rid of posters im afraid..


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 9, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> America's crisis is OVER- Paris is out of the pokey _(is she ever not getting poked though?)_ and free to return to her mansion with a brand new electro-anklet that can track her every ***** move. Nukes, terrorists, and global warming may now return to their regularly scheduled news spots
> And by the way, she was released due to "significant medical conditions"... so, her HERPES flared up and she gets to go home???
> Looks like shes going back for little while longer now anyway.
> Nice! Way to go, Might be time to get rid of posters im afraid..



A bit late ssssssnakeman she was put back in jail by order of the judge who originally sentenced her.


----------



## Minty (Jun 9, 2007)

jimjones said:


> she probably still gets shots of petrone and a big bag of reefer in there


 
haha... thatwouldn't surprise anyone i dont think!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Troy 1000 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nope, and her book deal should not be allowed either as she is making more money off crime!!!


----------



## zulu (Jun 9, 2007)

*re paris*

Shes like a chocolate paddlepop melting in prison,she needs a good licking


----------



## horsenz (Jun 9, 2007)

paris shmaris...who cares about the silly skank..


----------



## Khagan (Jun 9, 2007)

If the same thing was to happen to your average joe person no one would even give a damn, but cause its a celeb "Oh no thats way harsh poor Paris".. I think they should be sentenced just the same as normal people with no special treatments, if not harsher because celebs are influences on young people they look up to them.. Not setting good examples eh?


----------



## cyclamen (Jun 9, 2007)

horsenz said:


> paris shmaris...who cares about the silly skank..



hehehe my thoughts exactly. she could rot in jail for all i care. :x


----------



## Christian75 (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't feel sorry for her in the slightest. I hope they play her single back to her 24 hours a day as added punishment.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jun 9, 2007)

dont feel sorry for her at all


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2007)

They managed to get Paris Hilton in jail but OJ walked away a free man.....what a strange world we live in.


----------



## Jarrah86 (Jun 9, 2007)

Greebo said:


> They managed to get Paris Hilton in jail but OJ walked away a free man.....what a strange world we live in.



Very good point. At least they got this right but. :lol:


----------



## gosforddreaming (Jun 9, 2007)

i feel very sorry for her , she needs me to give her a big hug , thats what i think eveytime i watch her home vids.... : o )


----------



## mungus (Jun 9, 2007)

No way, BUT I would comfort her if she need it..................
Seen the same video...


----------



## zulu (Jun 9, 2007)

gosforddreaming said:


> i feel very sorry for her , she needs me to give her a big hug , thats what i think eveytime i watch her home vids.... : o )


 LOL yeh,dont wat to waste her,just want to taste her.


----------



## bigpython (Jun 9, 2007)

she should just quietly serve her 40 odd days and get it all behind her. The more she tries to get away with it the more negativity she will recieve.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 9, 2007)

bigpython said:


> she should just quietly serve her 40 odd days and get it all behind her. The more she tries to get away with it the more negativity she will recieve.



Maybe its the exact reason shes making it all dramatised purely for publicity :shock:.


----------



## cma_369 (Jun 9, 2007)

Come on, paris hilton is obviously the ops "role model":lol:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 9, 2007)

Let her *BURN*


----------



## john121 (Jun 9, 2007)

I do not see how she got out after only seving 3 bloody days. I mean come on - the US is offically crap, i mean - she gets out after 3 days for pulling some hissyfit (like a 2year old) and she gets to go home.

I would love to see a 'normal' person try and do the same thing - im pretty sure (Pretttttttty sure) that they wouldnt get out, so why shud she???

SERVE THAT SENTENCE - STOP MAKING A SCENE


----------



## younge (Jun 9, 2007)

I think Paris and _her_ "people" are trying every trick under the sun (and a few from that place Paris thinks the sun shines from!!!!) to try and get her out. Rashes, screaming, yelling, a nervous breakdown - it's the same thing that happened with Rene Rivkin back over here a couple of years ago. 

The message that is being sent is that if you have the unlimited resources (cash), then you can push the legal system so far that it will break.

Of course, if Paris had been able to stay out of jail, it would have set a dangerous precedent for anyone else who had committed the same crime.

Oh, no sympathy here (if you hadn't worked that out yet!!!  )


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 9, 2007)

younge said:


> I think Paris and _her_ "people" are trying every trick under the sun (and a few from that place Paris thinks the sun shines from!!!!) to try and get her out. Rashes, screaming, yelling, a nervous breakdown - it's the same thing that happened with Rene Rivkin back over here a couple of years ago.
> 
> The message that is being sent is that if you have the unlimited resources (cash), then you can push the legal system so far that it will break.
> 
> ...



Rene Rivkin died not long after from a heart attack so the stress argument was probably quite valid and not really comparable to this case...


----------



## younge (Jun 9, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Rene Rivkin died not long after from a heart attack so the stress argument was probably quite valid and not really comparable to this case...



I wasn't arguing any stress angle with Rene Rivkin and Paris Hilton.

In both cases I was arguing the money angle.

God knows if I were ever in the slammer (and probably goes the same for the majority of the general public) I would be stressed too!!!!! 

If anything, there is probably a letdown by the system for proper stress management in both cases. 

Nothing justifies being released early apart from wrongly imprisoned or good behaviour (IMHO).


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 9, 2007)

So if it stresses someone to the point of death it is ok?


----------



## MMAnne (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't feel sorry for anyone who though they were so above the law they could 'attend cournt by phone'.

How stuck up and spoilt could you get?

And two or so months in a clean, although small and isolated cell won't to kill her. Also, I don't doubt Paris will have a doctor of some sort checking up on her 'medical condition' every five minutes.

I know she was probably brought up to believe she was gods gift but judging by what I have seen and heard of her in the last couple days I have lost any tinsy tiny bit of respect I had for her. Not that I had any to begin with.


----------



## john121 (Jun 9, 2007)

i wudn't mind if paris died - she is a waste


----------



## john121 (Jun 9, 2007)

Agree with MMAnne - how stuck up can u get


----------



## Vincey (Jun 9, 2007)

They should have made her family pay a HEFTY fine that went to hospitals, national parks and what-not if they're going to let her out anyway. I personally think she should burn, because many people who did lesser crimes were given much harsher penalties.

"Paris Prison Video" will be her next hit.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jun 9, 2007)

LOL she cried when they took her back to jail after spending three days in there she has to do over 20days hahaha you do the crime you do the time good job...


----------



## eladidare (Jun 9, 2007)

its good that shes goin to jail and everything, but she has been all over the news lately and i cant stand the stupid skank!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jun 9, 2007)

[email protected] skank and her new simple life show where she takes over the wifes job for the day omg.... she deserves everything she gets


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jun 9, 2007)

I think it's an interesting scientific social experiment... she deserves to be in there well and truly. Nobody would care if it was you. She sure as heck wouldn't care if someone was sentenced to death for tying their shoelaces the wrong way.

Besides - she could have killed someone - stupid .. um... how do i say what she is nicely?


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jun 9, 2007)

Lets put a funny nose on her and call her a witch - monty python style - then she could burn? like wood? and ducks?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 9, 2007)

Paris looks like she's part trout!! No good IMO and needs to be locked up! 8)


----------



## Earthling (Jun 9, 2007)

Oooooooh...Poor Paris.....Come to Papa and sit on my lap and tell me all about it......its Ok Baby...do you want a lolly to suck? It'll make you feel better.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 9, 2007)

You know Earthing I had gotten sick of this thread and I was bout to log off when I saw you had posted last. I though "HMmmmm Earthling always has something interesting to say"

You never disapoint


----------



## Bakes (Jun 9, 2007)

I think she is being very hard done by and she doesn't deserve the amount of time she got. I mean its hard making your way in the world today without the threat of going to jail JUST because.........Nope can't do it, I'm laughing to much.......Give her the chair!


----------



## FAY (Jun 9, 2007)

Did the crime , do the time......
Just do the sentence and get it over and done with.......like that pathetic Judge Einfeld....couldn't just pay the $77.00 fine........and look what it turned into.....


----------



## Adzo (Jun 9, 2007)

Can see the movie now, "The Shaw-Skank Redemption."

No sympathy here.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 10, 2007)

Adzo said:


> Can see the movie now, "The Shaw-Skank Redemption."
> 
> No sympathy here.



LMAO good one! :lol:


----------



## firefly_ (Jun 10, 2007)

She is definitely getting what she deserves. Her crying and pouting is what I'm sure half of the women that get sent to jail for skipping out on parole officers. She knew the consequences...she just thought she was above the law. I'm glad that they're finally setting an example so that everyone of those young teenage girls will know that they will get in trouble for it to. Maybe it will keep some of them out of rehab...or more less....more of them in rehab...haha


----------



## IsK67 (Jun 10, 2007)

zulu said:


> gaol



Thank you

Posting in quite a few US forums I often forget this.

IsK


----------



## IsK67 (Jun 10, 2007)

john121 said:


> i wudn't mind if paris died - she is a waste



It's great that you are speaking your mind but what a horrible disposition to have.

:|
IsK


----------



## slim6y (Jun 10, 2007)

I was suprised one day to read that Charles Manson was one of the most popular men on Earth. He gets more marriage proposals (and possibley underwear) thrown at him than Tom Jones! I guess some girls may see him as a stable relationship seeing as he'll never get out.

He's got some sort of 'superstar' following suprisngly enough.

Lucky for us Paris will never have this superstar following. 

I certainly don't wish anyone dead, but i wouldn't mind if she stayed out of magazines and the TV etc (I like to read magazines when waiting for pizza or fush and chups). 

Without reading all of the threads here, are there actually people who:

1) Support Paris and think she should be allowed home detention;

2) Actually like Paris;

3) Actaully care what Paris is doing?

If you answered yes to any of those three questions can you please tell me in this order:

1) Why?

2) Why?

3) Why?

And allow me to understand what is going through your mind.


----------



## IsK67 (Jun 10, 2007)

4) None of the above

4


----------



## tfor2 (Jun 10, 2007)

Lets face it shes really only famous for inheriting money....
No talent required in doing that.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 10, 2007)

I dont really beleive in the prison system so wouldnt mind if she had home detention.


----------



## pinkjess (Jun 10, 2007)

despite her deserving to be in jail, she will still make millions from it, thats the ridiculous bit


----------



## john121 (Jun 10, 2007)

pinkjess said:


> despite her deserving to be in jail, she will still make millions from it, thats the ridiculous bit


 
I will really be p'ed off is she actually gets the money from it...

Reason:
I am doing Legal Studies and we have learnt that you can NOT make money from illegal acts - so she can write a book (Every second word would be "like" or "um" or "yeah") and so wont be able to keep any of the proceeds from it... If she does, then it really does prove that the American Legal System is crap..


----------



## mrs_davo (Jun 10, 2007)

I have no pity for her at all.... 
If you break the law, then you should be prepared to do the time, wether you are famous/rich or not. ......
I think that the judge made the right decision to send her back to jail for the full 45 days...
How dumb must she be to think that she can get away with anything, as as for the excuse that she is about to have a breakdown - then this is the only time that I have seen her act really well......
Keep her in jail I say.........


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 10, 2007)

i cant beleve yous all care about paris and her little episodes.
wake up lol


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 10, 2007)

Haha....I wouldnt something on her somethings if her somethings were on fire


----------



## zulu (Jun 10, 2007)

*re paris*

Goal could effect paris's whole "career",she could end up at MT Druitt work directions as a doley LOLz


----------



## Greebo (Jun 10, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> i cant beleve yous all care about paris and her little episodes.
> wake up lol



Then why did you click on this thread?
PLUS......if you are reading this post.....why did you click on it again?


----------



## eladidare (Jun 10, 2007)

its true you know...


----------



## pinkjess (Jun 10, 2007)

she's a pathetic waste of space and air


----------



## darkangel (Jun 10, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I was suprised one day to read that Charles Manson was one of the most popular men on Earth. He gets more marriage proposals (and possibley underwear) thrown at him than Tom Jones! I guess some girls may see him as a stable relationship seeing as he'll never get out.
> 
> He's got some sort of 'superstar' following suprisngly enough.
> 
> ...



1) i think she should face GAOL time as well as home detention. i think that 45 gaol was a bit to far fetched but some time is definately deserved. i think she should do her 20 something days in gaol then the remainding of her original sentence should be home detention without the luxuries, without visitors or phone calls etc. i don't think she should get away without geting punished because of who she is i just think the gaol time was a little too much.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 10, 2007)

Greebo said:


> Then why did you click on this thread?
> PLUS......if you are reading this post.....why did you click on it again?


 
jst poking fun
i could and my to cents about her but thats hows she gunna make money


----------



## Earthling (Jun 10, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> I dont really beleive in the prison system so wouldnt mind if she had home detention.


 
Yes the prison system does suck big time...unfortunately it does a good job of making criminals NOT reforming them.
However in cases such as Paris's (hopefully) and most other once only inmates(few and far between).......it can give them a great big WAKE UP CALL!!!! Which is always good to bring someone back to reality occasionally when they have been slipping into negative societal behaviours. 
But, if the first and second time people are incarcerated does not change their ways, why oh why do we keep sending them back? At great cost to the taxpayer and the general society? Its obviously not working! Oh sure their off the streets....till they get released and commit again. Wouldnt a true reformist system be a better model then a 'punishment' system? 

Ive known guys happy to go to jail knowing how much money they will make inside.

http://www.sentencingcouncil.vic.go...encing+Statistics/Adult+Prisoners/Recidivism/

Regarding the punish side of things
Why do people feel they must get their revenge? Havent you learnt it doesnt work yet? "Oh, but it makes me feel better"......Hurting someone makes you feel better? Mmmmmmmmm.....

When will people understand its a mental health issue with recidivists? Thus, must be treated as such for a positive outcome...if thats what we want.....or do you want to just feel better without actually solving the problem?http://www.mja.com.au/public/issues/185_06_180906/whi10502_fm.html

EDUCATION.

Needed that.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2007)

that's very well put!


----------



## falconboy (Jun 11, 2007)

john121 said:


> I will really be p'ed off is she actually gets the money from it...
> 
> Reason:
> I am doing Legal Studies and we have learnt that you can NOT make money from illegal acts - so she can write a book (Every second word would be "like" or "um" or "yeah") and so wont be able to keep any of the proceeds from it... If she does, then it really does prove that the American Legal System is crap..




Ah, yes, but she can quite easily write a book 'Paris Hilton - My Life' and mention her time in jail, as many people have done, thats not considered profiting from her crime. If she was a nobody before her crime and a book, then maybe, but theres no way of proving she actually made money out of the crime itself. Paris Hilton - My Time in Jail, would be another deal altogether.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes earthling my thought exactly.

Their is one reason to have jails though, they make an aweful lot of money pretty much all jails in the US and several now in australia are owned by large international companies which make and absolute fortune out of them. This just seems simply wrong to me as their is no benefit in rehabilitating prisoners or providing them with appropriate mental care to support them enough for when they go back into the real world. But then again when u release someone u would much rather them come back and give u the extra funding.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jun 11, 2007)

dont you love privatization!


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 11, 2007)

Yep thats capatilism for u...


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jun 11, 2007)

kidiup!


----------



## Jarrah86 (Jun 11, 2007)

I love the fact that this thread is still going... its hilarious what ppl will find so interesting!


----------



## mica (Jun 16, 2007)

maybe in jail she will find her true love, become Christian and donate her fortune to charity...
But probably not..


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jun 16, 2007)

She got what she deserved. If it was me dishing out the sentence she would have got more. When are people going to realise that driving is a privalidge that has great responsibility attached to it and not a god given right.


----------



## Earthling (Jun 16, 2007)

basin_snake said:


> When are people going to realise that driving is a privalidge that has great responsibility attached to it and not a god given right.


 
Bit like breathing really.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 16, 2007)

I absoulutly adore Paris, i think she is awsome (my girlfriend is watching me write this and i think she is going to hit me)...........................If i dont post again in two days call the police....AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH STOP HITTING ME ..........HHHHHHHHEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPP.............

sos SOS SOS.

dONK


----------



## Greebo (Jun 16, 2007)

Greebo's word of the day.

Privalidge- porridge found in a outhouse


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Mase (Jun 16, 2007)

itll give her some time to use her imagination


----------



## Teamsherman (Jun 16, 2007)

thats the best photo i have ever seen. 

Its good to see someone like her in so much anguish and emotional pain. 

I love it!


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 16, 2007)

[email protected]@@poor little rich girl!!! Who cares anyway?? Bout time she got her commuppance I reckon. Why should she be treated differently to anyone else who tries to buck the system anyway. She should be in there for her full sentence as far as we are concerned.


----------



## Joligirl (Jun 17, 2007)

Poor Paris.....they should throw away the key. check this out:

YouTube - PARIS IN JAIL: The Music Video

ha ha


----------



## Chris89 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think that she should be sent to the roughest womans prison in American, let her deal with the women of that jail, she deserves to be panned around as fresh meat.. It'd toughen her up, and she might realise that she can't buy her way out of any situation.


----------



## hornet (Jun 17, 2007)

i'm with ya chris


----------



## method (Jun 17, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> I think that she should be sent to the roughest womans prison in American, let her deal with the women of that jail, she deserves to be panned around as fresh meat.. It'd toughen her up, and she might realise that she can't buy her way out of any situation.



+1


----------



## cyclamen (Jun 17, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
you do make me laugh. 
i HATE paris hilton D:


----------



## oxyranus (Jun 17, 2007)

hopefully she'll learn from this experience


----------



## duckling (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm glad to see a judge using their discretion to get through to a criminal. 

Paris brought the law, then ignored the repercussions. A fine in her case would be inappropriate. She has enough cash t pay any fine. But putting her in jail makes her accountable for her action.

I'm glad she is learning that drink driving is not good.


----------

